# Lisbon Portugal 2015



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

I've had a chance to visit Lisbon Portugal in December 2015 for several days and I absolutely loved this amazing city. This city is so beautiful that I can't wait to come back and explore more.

Any comments of my photos are always welcomed.









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*

*Famous Tram 28*


----------



## peterkif (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow.. Nice photos of Lisbon. Please upload some more.


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

*More pictures of Lisbon, Portugal*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Lisbon :cheers:

Usually for self made photos we have Urban Showcase forum


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you very much for going over my photos. I am new to skyscrapercity and didn't know that Urban Showcase forum is for self made photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I will move it for you; dont worry 


EDIT: done kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos, especially the first pic of the tram! Want to visit some day. The first set are your own?


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you very much. I am so glad you like my photos and so far all of the photos in this thread are my own.


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for these great pictures of a beautiful city. I must go back coming year! I miss the look and feel of the city, the river and of course fado at local bars or restaurants. Beautiful memories!


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you for going over my photos and I am so glad that they bring back beautiful memories of the city. Please keep an eye on this thread because I have more photos of Lisbon to share.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Very good register of Lisbon, thank you for sharing


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

*Few more photos of Lisbon*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*

Tramway Route 28 - Lisbon - Video of the Day


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

One of my favourite cities. Good stuff!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice updates! Lisbon and Moscow are probably my next travels in Europe.


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

*Here is an update with more photos of Lisbon taken by me during my trip to this awesome city.*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*

Central Lisbon - Video of the Day


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice city. Hope to visit this city one day.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

One of my favorite city in Europe! Nice pictures, thank you for sharing :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing! The city looks amazing!


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you very much for all you comments!!!


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

*More photos of Lisbon*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*

The Praça do Comércio, Central Lisbon


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

*Few more photos of Lisbon*










*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

*More Photos*









*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*



```

```
*Tramway Route 28 - Lisbon Portugal*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love Lisbon! Many thanks for these nice pictures


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks lovely indeed!


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

As a child, Lisbon is my favorite European city and dream destination. It may never come true so thank you for sharing pics! Those pics of the narrow and steep alleys look a lot like the streets of Macau. They really made that place very Portuguese.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

great pics. Lisbon is very high on my list of places to visit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lisbon :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Probably Europe's coziest capital. Nice pictures!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lovely city! Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Your pictures are really nice, well made! Lisbon look great, I particularly love the old tramways kay:


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you so much for all of your amazing comments!!!










*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*


*Lisbon from Miradouro de Sao Pedro garden*


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

*More photos*









*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*









*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*











*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice pictures :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

charming city indeed and I particularly like that building on 5th photo from the top.


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

*Thank you for all comments!!!*









*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*










*Lisbon 2015*

*Amazing time in Lisbon*


----------

